# LIBRAX



## Cindy3535 (Jun 28, 2002)

has anyone taking Librax and if so did it upset your stomach?thanksCindy


----------



## January128 (Feb 20, 2003)

Hello!!I took Librax for alittle while. It slowed things down, but once I got anxious, I still had an urgency to use the bathroom. My stool was harder when I has these attakcs but they still occured nevertheless. I didn't have any side affects. I eventually stopped using it b/c after a while I felt like it wasn't working at all, like my body was immune to it. So my GI switched me to Pamine, which also did nothing. I'm concentrating more on my anxiety more than my GI problems now and hopefully I'll have better luck there.Hope this helps you!!!


----------



## shineon7 (Mar 19, 2004)

I just started taking Librax last week and i'm not sure if it's working yet or if i just haven't had a pain attack(i don't have IBS-D or C...just bad pain caused my trapped gas...or if the gas gets out then its reallllly terrible smelling) i had a little pain the other night but it was the day after a colonoscopy so i'm hoping it was only due to that. I haven't had any other side effects but i'll definitely let you know how it works in the next few weeks. i was on Bentyl before but that didn't do anything. i was hoping this would help my anxiety since it's part benzodiazapine which is like an anti anxiety med, but when i still get nervous and think too much about having to go to the bathroom, it doesn't stop me from having to go, but i agree with January in the sense that you shodl also go to therapy to work out the anxiety so eventually you might not need that medecine containing the anti anxiety part.


----------



## shineon7 (Mar 19, 2004)

Oh and i've also heard hypnotherapy has been very helpful so you might want to look into that!


----------

